# Sequatchie Valley Century - Heads up / Rollcall



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Sequatchie Valley Century - October 7. This is a good ride near Chattanooga, TN! Are any of you riding it? Awsome scenery, pretty good roads, not a bazillion riders, and well supported by the Chattanooga Bike Club and others.

The 25 mile option is, for the most part, flat / rolling. Same for the metric. The full century has a good climb just past the halfway mark, followed by some stout rolling hills; around 4,400 feet of climbing. 

Lets say hello if you are planning on being there. What about food and or drink after?

http://www.chattbike.com/events/SeqVal/seqval.htm


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

That might sound like a fun option for me for next year, since Chatt is only 1.5 hours from Atlanta. Alas, I have a scheudling conflict this year. I'll bookmark the link, though.

Enjoy.


----------

